

Arrested Development Easter Egg on Netflix - gamerDude
http://rumor2release.com/blog?blogId=5181810efa4a4a16a307c18d#0

======
moyix
The fact that it appears right after "A Farewell to Arms" is amazing.

------
whalesalad
There's also a little yellow bowtie in the footer that I haven't figured out
yet. It's also some kind of marketing thing for Arrested Development.

